# 4 days in heaven + advices



## Bingo (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi there,

First a little introduction:
I have been suffering from dp/dr for about 4 years (drug-induced). Until about a month ago I had never heart of dp/dr as a seperate diagnosis, until I found this forum.

Lots of times I have, like many of you, felt normal for very short periods of time. Times where i was busy thinking of other things. But in the 4 years I have never had an intire day without the symptoms, intil 3 weeks ago...

I started with a program I saw in the TV about a guy, Eckart Tolle, who is the writer of the book; The power of now. He told about how important it is to be in the now completely. Be full aware of the things you do now, without thinking about the future or the past. Dont think about the concerns of tomorrow or the bad thinks happend to you in the past. Just be here right now! 
He also talked about the nature of thoughts. That 99% of your thoughts are repetitions, that the thougts are not actually you, but something the mind does!

And i thought to my self, if almost every thougts we have are repetitions it is clear I dont feel good. Spending the most of the day thinking bad thoughts really make you feel bad. I also found out that just being in the now avoids me from thinking about the future. Stops me thinking about that tomorrow I get better, that tomorrow I get better...
Stops me thinking about for how long I have felt dp. I guess everybody can agree that thinking unhappy thoughts make your condition much worse.

So I dicided that from now on, I would only think about the now. Every time I had a bad thought or dp symptoms I just accepted them and started concentrating on the now. I started to focus about every positive thing I could think of. This actually helped me, and before I knew i felt perfectly normal for an hour. But instead of thinking; Yes, know I hope I am on recovery, I just smiled and focused on the know againg. And within a week I managed to feel HAPPY for whole day! Even when I got to bed that night I thought: Tomorrow maybe wont be this good, but it is also ok. Now I know I can get better!
And you know what? The next day was very good aswell and the next and the next. I can say that I was 100% happy and 100% normal in the 4 days! Maybe A couple of times during the days I thought about the dp, but it didnt scare me at all (I did not have any symptoms, just thoughts about it. I think the reason why I did not get the symptoms was because I was not afraid of them). It was like being in heaven 

But then I made a mistake. I got used to feel good and started expecting that I would feel good the next day aswell. I forgot about the now and started to be afraid that i might have all the symptoms again. And slowly I got them back... 
It maybe sounds crazy that I in a peroid of just 4 days allready got use to my old life again, but I did. I could hardly imagine how dp thing really was like!

I wanted to share my little succes story with you and hope you can make progress aswell. It really is not that difficult, I have experienced my self. 4 days in a row in happines is not a coincidence, when I felt dp for 4 years without a break! Tomorrow I start focusing on the now again and let you know when I feel good again. I end with summarizing my advices:

ADVICES:

First of all I will recommend you to buy the book: The power of now, by Eckhart Tolle.

Just be in the now! This i actually advice enough, but being in the now takes alot of practice. (The book explains in detail how you can accomplish it)

Accept and ignore your bad thoughts. (you have to beet the dp/dr by not thinking of it, by not letting your thoughts take control)

It also helps me just to close my eyes and think about a great time I once had. It also learns you to let go of the bad thoughts.

Think as positive as you can. Dont get frustrated if you dont progress in the beginning. It takes time to learn your self not to analyze everyt little thing you do...

If you feel episodes of happines or dp/dr-free episodes. Write down how good it feels, it helps you when you are down. But be 100% honest with yourself, so that you in the bad periods dont think that it just were something you wrote.

And always remember that recovery is possible. (Just think of the people from this forum who have recovered)

Good luck to you all...

Peace on earth and in our heads


----------



## moonDust (May 18, 2005)

Thanks

I enjoyed your post, and i'm gonna practice it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

best advice ever given... people struggling with dp/dr need to read this.. :!:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

i've listened to some of his stuff, too. very powerful and profound material. thanks for bringing it to attention!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------

